# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Почему прямой ответ часто ставит в тупик?

## Irina

*Заметила интересную особенность: когда разговариваю с мужчинами и даю односложный ответ Да, без всяких ну ты понимаешь.... на интересующий их, не совсем удобный для меня вопрос - это ставит многих из них в тупик. Почему так происходит? Мужчины, может поясните причины. Например: вот ты могла бы в меня влюбиться? - мой ответ Да - молчание и тупик*

----------


## Vanya

не знаю, не замечал за собой

----------


## Irina

*Vanya*, так а почему многим дашь ответ, а они молчат и не знают что сказать? Неожиданность? Привыкли что женщины вечно что-то не договаривают? Или может ещё что?

----------


## Vanya

не ожидают наверное такого ответа

----------


## Akasey

потому что это обычно правдивый ответ, и его никто не ждёт

----------


## Irina

> потому что это обычно правдивый ответ, и его никто не ждёт


Вот и я так думаю. Только никак не пойму отсутствие  слов  в дальнейшем. Зачем тогда спрашивать)))

----------


## Asteriks

Почему это прямой ответ ставит в тупик? С чего вы взяли?

----------


## Akasey

это что флуд был????

----------


## Irina

> Почему это прямой ответ ставит в тупик? С чего вы взяли?


Я имею ввиду только некоторые ситуации. Сталкивалась с таким.

----------


## Asteriks

В принципе, мужчины любят ходить вокруг да около. Но про прямой ответ - скорее женщина уходит от прямого ответа.

----------


## Akasey

уход от прямого ответа и бождение вокруг да около это что разные вещи? Астерикс перестань разводить флуд в теме. Это набивание постов так сказать.

----------


## Irina

А когда женщина не уходит от ответа в лоб, иногда и случается ступор.

----------


## Akasey

> А когда женщина не уходит от ответа в лоб, иногда и случается ступор.


 не хотелось бы очутится в такой ситуации

----------


## Irina

> не хотелось бы очутится в такой ситуации


Мне тоже неприятно было, если честно. Не знаешь что дальше говорить и делать

----------


## гость

Да потому что, подпирает штаны что язык сводит, сама та как думаешь че нам надо.

----------


## JAHolper

Это из-за неуверенности. Когда женщина дает такой уверенный ответ, мужчина начинает ощущать её превосходство в контроле данной ситуации. Поэтому предпринимать дальнейшие действия боится и ждет инициативы от женщины. В итоге, оба остаются неудовлетворенными. 
А распространена данная ситуация из-за того, что мужчины в наше время уверенностью, как раз, не блещут. Если попадется наивная девчушка, то могут, хоть и неуверенно, но дотащить своей инициативностью и обаянием, а перед женщиной, которая может уверенно отвечать на поставленные вопросы, робеют и преклоняются.

----------


## JAHolper

Ну и если рассматривать данную ситуацию без контекста взаимоотношений полов. Всех людей можно условно разделить на весельчаков и серьезных. Первые почти никогда не общаются всерьёз, какая бы тема не была на повестке. Каждая вторая их фраза содержит шутку или подкол. При односложном ответе на вопрос им просто не над чем пошутить и они входят в ступор.

Ну и третий вариант. Если идет непринужденное общение, то развивается оно, обычно, следующим образом: задается какой-либо вопрос и после ответа начинается его обсасывание со всех сторон. При односложном ответе рассусоливать больше нечего и мозг активно начинает искать новую тему. Отсюда пауза.

----------

